# Can rabbits eat Kale and oranges?



## michellexgix (Jul 21, 2010)

I was shopping today and I picked up a new vegetables that I haven't given my rabbit yet and not sure if they can have them. I picked up some Kale and want to know can rabbits eat these? I picked up some oranges (clementines) that i was wondering can he have?

I know you are ment to only feed fruit every so often and I will do that. Along with introducing slowly etc. But if hes allowed the oranges how would I serve them to him lol. Just give him a segment is it? Or would I need to take it out of the thin skin (not the peel but the skin over each segment if you get me?



Thank you.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 21, 2010)

Orange but not the peel: http://www.rabbit.org/care/fruits.html
A segment sounds ok. Start slow, just a small piece. Make sure the rabbit's poop is ok afterwards.

Kale ok, but not too much:
http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2010)

If the kale is in moderation, its very good for them. Its probably the favorite here and it's apparently better than most for dental wear, but the oxalates do build up, so it shouldn't be a daily thing. I try for three days in a row and then give them a three day break. 

But really any veggie shouldn't be more than 10% or at most 20% of the salad over the course of a week or two, they really need variety.



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2010)

All mine get Kale every day, Buttercup is going to be 12, Wilbur & Jackie 7, Daisy Mae 5. I have never seen any problems because of the Kale.

Susan


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 21, 2010)

At the rabbit conference in NY last year (I did not attend but I heard this from others who did), a rabbit nutritionist approved kale for feeding every day... take that from that what you will... 

Me? I err on the side on caution. When I do buy kale, I feed it sometimes once a day for a week or twice a day for a few days, just to be safe. My bunnies love kale, so I do try to give it to them once in a while, but not all the time.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2010)

kirbyultra wrote:


> At the rabbit conference in NY last year (I did not attend but I heard this from others who did), a rabbit nutritionist approved kale for feeding every day... take that from that what you will...
> 
> Me? I err on the side on caution. When I do buy kale, I feed it sometimes once a day for a week or twice a day for a few days, just to be safe. My bunnies love kale, so I do try to give it to them once in a while, but not all the time.



I've had problems with Red Russian and I think the Black Kale (too much did make them a bit gassy) in the past, but not the green curly kind or the hard dark green bubbly kind. 

I will feed it daily if I've got at least five other veggies on the plate making it within my 20% rule of thumb range, but if I've got a lot of it and they're getting a bunch with each meal, I'll cut them off after three or four days. 

These things sure aren't simple, are they? :biggrin:


sas :bunnysuit:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2010)

PS: I'm pretty sure it was the near-daily kale more than anything else (and maybe the extruded pellets) that solved Pipp's molar spurs issue.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 22, 2010)

Concentrated so hard. Got to this part, and I loosened up and smiled and lol'd.:biggrin2:

"These things sure aren't simple, are they? :biggrin:


sas :bunnysuit:"


----------

